# Best protection for my refurbed diamond cut wheels



## JPW (Feb 15, 2008)

Today I picked up my diamond cut alloys that have been freshly refurbished.

I was looking on another forum which suggested using Poorboys Wheel Sealant, followed by Collinite 845.

Is this a good combination? Any other tips?


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

I just use 845 on mine. Works very well


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Ive seen good reviews on autofinesse mint rims, looks a good product.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

wolfs rim shield


----------



## JPW (Feb 15, 2008)

I've used this in the past: http://www.wheelwax.com/ but wasnt' sure whether a sealant is a better option.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

When I first picked up mine I put a good layer of car body wax on them just to give them some protection and when I cleaned them again I took them off the car and used the poorboys Wheels sealent. Seems to do the trick but make sure you spend just as much attention to the backs of the rims as you would to the front.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Gtechniq c5.. if you want the *best *protection.. look no further!


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Collinite 845
FK1000P

Both great :thumb:


----------



## THE CHAMP (Aug 1, 2008)

dont run the wheels through the winter period is my tip


----------



## daniellll.bee (Nov 20, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> Gtechniq c5.. if you want the *best *protection.. look no further!


agreed!


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Permanon or C5


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Gtechniq C5 for the best possible protection, if you dont want to be spending that much, Planet Polish Seal+Shine is good for 3+ months protection and at a great price :thumb:


----------



## Mike-93 (May 16, 2010)

C5 for me too. Makes cleaning such a breeze!

If you have any left after sealing your rims you can seal your exhaust with it as well :thumb:


----------



## JonnyG (Apr 16, 2006)

Another vote for the "award winning" C5 here :thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=3193269#post3193269


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

For diamond cut i would be looking at opticoat 2.0 not cheapest but you could use the rest for you paint


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

c5,permanon,rejx.
they are the only ones that can really "stand" the 300c of heat that the brakes produce.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

C5 or Nanolex would be my preference:thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Same boring answer here - Gtechniq C5 for long term alloy protection and Planet Polish Wheel Seal & Shine for 3 months protection.

Hope that helps.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I use Poorboys wheel sealant on my lazer cut wheels!
IMHO it only just lasts 3 months. 
Gives a great finish. 
Smells great. 
Sooo easy to apply. 
Cheap. 
If you do use it make sure you apply at least 2 coats as I find this make a big difference to the shine and protection. 
I don't use a wax after, can't see the advantage. 
I do spray a little bit of red mist after every wash tho.


----------



## Goldbug (Sep 23, 2011)

Planet Polish Wheel Seal & Shine gets my vote:thumb:


----------



## DuncanMon (May 25, 2009)

Gtechniq C5 or similiar semi-permanent coating. Wheels need something stronger than the standard waxes and sealants imo.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

So far I'm on my 3rd coating front and back. On the backs I tend not to buff away the PB sealent. Once I've done a few more I'm going to order some C5 as I'm well impressed with the vids from the net that I've seen of it in action allong with some of their other products


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Planet Polish WS&S.


----------



## Igurisu (Dec 30, 2011)

Quick question, should the Gtechniq C5 go straight on to a cleaned wheel or should I polish first?


----------

